# Speedwells in Birmingham Reviews?



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

okay, so looking for reviews of Speedwells in birmingham?

Need to get some 3 piece split rim's with polished outers refurbed, my first choice (lepsons) and second choice(diamond styling) 
can't refurb 3 piece (not sure why as the DS website says it can.. possibly because the rears are 13" deep :lol

looking for anyone who has had work done by speedwells to let me know how it was..
the photos on their blog and website look very good, and due to how important this is I will be driving up and dropping them off in person so I can see current work/meet the team ect but don't want to drive 200miles to waste my time.

sent some pics over and got a very reasonable quote for the refurb (£100 per rim for 3 piece polished wheels thats pretty good if the works good)

Cheers
Craig 

(ps not sure if this is the right section for wheel refurb?)


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

If you search Speedwells on here, I am sure I read a not particularly glowing report on some of their work. Sure it was only one person's opinion, but sometimes that's all that's required.

I would also suggest having a conversation with Rimfurbish in West Brom - they will guarantee diamond cut wheels for 6 months so maybe the same guarantee will apply to other types of polishing. They will also ship back to you for £16.80 for a set of wheels if you did only want to make a one way trip. Having had one set of wheels done by them, when time and money allow, they will get the Skoda's wheels too.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks :thumb: 

will look into rimfurbish aswell 

will search again on here (didn't find anything first time lol) 
shame aswell as they had almost identical wheels on their blog that looked spot on, and all there polished rims looked brilliant..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rimfurbish is the place to go without a doubt.

20% trade discount too if you ask nicely


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

had a look at rimstock/rimfurbish.. doesn't say about split rims, will have to give them a call tomorrow.

most do 2 piece but not 3.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cheers russ.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

these are the wheels in question


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

I've heard and read on DW very good things about Rimfurbish. They're only 15 minutes from me and will be using them to refurb my RS4 multi-spoke wheels as soon as funds allow!

See here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162503


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

A1 wheels in Wolverhampton. End of.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Khanage said:


> I've heard and read on DW very good things about Rimfurbish. They're only 15 minutes from me and will be using them to refurb my RS4 multi-spoke wheels as soon as funds allow!
> 
> See here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162503


That was why I had mine done by Rimfurbish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

Craig, I have used Speedwells and A1 in Bilston.

*Would never, ever return to A1 again. Poor quality job and extortinate price. End of*.

Speedwells offered to do my Alpinas in OEM finish, which is what I was after, along with Rimfurbish. Speedwells beat them on price but took 3 attempts to get them right. Finish is good but I had to wait a long time for them.

Not tried Rimfurbish, but I kinda wished I'd gone with them in the first place. Your alloys are very intricate. I'd be going to Rimfurbish with those, based on experience and what I've heard.

I will post pics in a bit.

HTH.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

Pics of Alpinas refurbed by Speedwells. (Incidentally alloys are for sale)










































HTH


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you've been a great help AnilS

the finish on them looks VERY good but I don't like the idea of it taking them 3 go's to get it right.

will speak to rimfurbish about it this week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Agreed. Think there are so many spokes on an Alpina that made it difficult TBH. I'm sure a simpiliar wheel would have been done right first time, and I'm fussy


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

AnilS said:


> Pics of Alpinas refurbed by Speedwells. (Incidentally alloys are for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The finish looks proper nice!,ive give mine in yesterday,genuine oem audi rs4 style ones 19"


----------

